# Have I missed something?



## Cine (Jul 18, 2007)

Yesterday I made choice of which film schools I'm going to apply to. They are Chapman, FSU and CalArts. I decided not to apply to USC or NYU, because of tuition ($45000 is max), so I'll try to get in one f them after receiving BFA degree. My question is are there any another good film schools, which I missed? And could you give me some advices and thoughts about applying to Chapman, FSU and CalArts? It would be very helpful.

Thank you for paying attention


----------



## Josh (Jul 18, 2007)

Emerson College in Boston is worth checking out.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Jul 18, 2007)

You didn't mention Columbia University, but they have a really strong program.  I don't know about the price tag.  

Also, you might look at SVA (School of Visual Arts) in New York.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 18, 2007)

You could also go for a cheaper liberal arts bachelor's degree and save that budget for a two or three year MFA program instead.


----------



## Cine (Jul 18, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jerry Prokosch:
> You didn't mention Columbia University, but they have a really strong program.  I don't know about the price tag.
> 
> Also, you might look at SVA (School of Visual Arts) in New York.



CU has a strong program in MFA only.

I checked out SVA catalog and I wasn't so impressed.


----------



## Cine (Jul 18, 2007)

> Originally posted by Josh:
> Emerson College in Boston is worth checking out.



I'll, thanx.

BTW, did you take NYFA summer program at Universal?


----------



## Cine (Jul 18, 2007)

Does the University of Texas at Austin have a good film school? And, how much does it cost?


----------



## Philly (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure UT's program is only at the graduate level.  Temple University has a good undergraduate film program...cheap too.  I think Chapman probably has the best undergraduate program, however Temple is much cheaper.  You would also receive a great well rounded education at Temple.  (Can you tell I got my undergrad degree there??)


----------



## Cine (Jul 18, 2007)

> Originally posted by Philly:
> I'm pretty sure UT's program is only at the graduate level.  Temple University has a good undergraduate film program...cheap too.  I think Chapman probably has the best undergraduate program, however Temple is much cheaper.  You would also receive a great well rounded education at Temple.  (Can you tell I got my undergrad degree there??)



Check out UT Film School website, they have undergraduate program too.


----------



## Philly (Jul 18, 2007)

I wasn't trying to say that UT didn't have a program at the undergraduate level...just that I didn't think it was very good.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Jul 18, 2007)

What was it about SVA that didn't impress you?  I've always liked SVA because I worked on one of their student thesis films and was extremely impressed with the seriousness and talent of the students.  I also went to their student film festival and thought all of the work was strong -- some of the work was really notable.  Plus, of course, the school's location is great.


----------



## Cine (Jul 19, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jerry Prokosch:
> What was it about SVA that didn't impress you?  I've always liked SVA because I worked on one of their student thesis films and was extremely impressed with the seriousness and talent of the students.  I also went to their student film festival and thought all of the work was strong -- some of the work was really notable.  Plus, of course, the school's location is great.



And now try to compare it with FSU, CalArts and Chapman and you'll see what I was talking about. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against SVA, but for me it has some kind of type of ACCD and AAU. Besides, I prefer living in CA (though NYU is exception).


----------



## Cine (Jul 19, 2007)

Is there anybody, who got in undergraduate program of Chapman/FSU/CalArts?


----------



## Cinematical (Jul 19, 2007)

One thing that must be remembered is that Chapman isn't cheap - it's still about $42,000 a year. That said, they are also very generous with financial aid.

Again, you and I have chatted (typed?) across these forums about this topic a couple of times, and you know my opinion of Chapman (in a word: great). But I would also look into Emerson - I've heard very good things about that school.

I'm actually typing from a computer in one of USC's libraries right now...


----------



## Cine (Jul 20, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> One thing that must be remembered is that Chapman isn't cheap - it's still about $42,000 a year. That said, they are also very generous with financial aid.
> 
> Again, you and I have chatted (typed?) across these forums about this topic a couple of times, and you know my opinion of Chapman (in a word: great). But I would also look into Emerson - I've heard very good things about that school.
> ...



Well, my parents can afford anything below $45000 

Yeah, I remember our talk. But I need some advices about how to get in Chapman. I already know that it is a great choice.

You're damn lucky


----------



## braininabox (Jul 20, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> Well, my parents can afford anything below $45000



I think you should at least apply to NYU and USC...NYU is only $5000 more than your parents max, and there is a good chance that you will get more than that in financial aid or scholarships.

But if your heart is set on Chapman, I dont want to try to 'lead you astray'


----------



## Cine (Jul 20, 2007)

> Originally posted by braininabox:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Cine:
> Well, my parents can afford anything below $45000



I think you should at least apply to NYU and USC...NYU is only $5000 more than your parents max, and there is a good chance that you will get more than that in financial aid or scholarships.

But if your heart is set on Chapman, I dont want to try to 'lead you astray'  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, the problem is that I also need to attend for graduate program, what means I need to save more money. Besides, I am afraid of taking risk going to NYU or USC and getting no scholarships.

Yeah, I think Chapman should stay as #1 for undergraduate, and after graduation I'' try my best to get in USC. 

P.S. in what film school did you get in? And do you know anything about Emerson or SCAD? Or maybe University of Texas at Austin?


----------



## braininabox (Jul 20, 2007)

I actually applied to SCAD. It is considerably cheaper than USC or Chapman...and they are very generous with financial aid. (I landed a $15,000 scholarship...making my tuition a grand total of  $7250+fees) I know their VFX/3D Animation Program (which I applied for) is doing some very exciting things...however I have heard that their film program is not very pro-active. Kind of a "heres a film camera...you  can make something if you want to, but we aren't going to push you to do anything" mentality...or so Ive heard from a couple of people. 
On the other side I hear that it has a great community feeling to it because there are so many different artists and actors and sound designers etc. living together on the same campus. It has excellent facilities and equipment as well.


As to my college choice...I am currently in the 3D Animation/Computer Graphics Technology program at Purdue University. Not a typical choice for someone interested in film, but my school has excellent connections with Pixar and Lucasfilms and other companies. I think my degree has a much better chance at job placement  than something like a Film Production degree. So, it was kind of a compromise for me. I'm hoping for a job in pre-vis for live-action films, but we'll see


----------



## Cine (Jul 20, 2007)

> Originally posted by braininabox:
> I actually applied to SCAD. It is considerably cheaper than USC or Chapman...and they are very generous with financial aid. (I landed a $15,000 scholarship...making my tuition a grand total of  $7250+fees) I know their VFX/3D Animation Program (which I applied for) is doing some very exciting things...however I have heard that their film program is not very pro-active. Kind of a "heres a film camera...you  can make something if you want to, but we aren't going to push you to do anything" mentality...or so Ive heard from a couple of people.
> On the other side I hear that it has a great community feeling to it because there are so many different artists and actors and sound designers etc. living together on the same campus. It has excellent facilities and equipment as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for advice. BTW, I see you have a reat plan of your career. 

P.S. Do you know anything about Production students? I meen how do they get to make indie or mainstream film after graduation from the university (I am not talking about SCAD)? Are internships and PA job the best way? Or it's all about festivals?


----------



## braininabox (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> P.S. Do you know anything about Production students? I meen how do they get to make indie or mainstream film after graduation from the university (I am not talking about SCAD)? Are internships and PA job the best way? Or it's all about festivals?



Well theres not one specific way to guarantee a job in the industry. If there was a checklist of things to do to insure that you would get paid to make movies...everyone would be following it.  It would be an interesting study to track the thousands of film-production majors after they graduate and see where they end up after 2 or 3 years. I think a lot probably get non-film jobs on the side until their work receives recognition.  There are probably a few hundred mainstream directors nowadays, and all of their stories and loopholes into the industry are different. 
Im not really sure what kind of job placement programs Chapman has...


----------



## Cine (Jul 18, 2007)

Yesterday I made choice of which film schools I'm going to apply to. They are Chapman, FSU and CalArts. I decided not to apply to USC or NYU, because of tuition ($45000 is max), so I'll try to get in one f them after receiving BFA degree. My question is are there any another good film schools, which I missed? And could you give me some advices and thoughts about applying to Chapman, FSU and CalArts? It would be very helpful.

Thank you for paying attention


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 21, 2007)

NYU will tell you what your scholarship is when they accept you. Standards are around $9,000 for merit.

Grad school at NYU is nearly the same as undergrad, and they don't recommend you do both.


----------



## Cine (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> NYU will tell you what your scholarship is when they accept you. Standards are around $9,000 for merit.
> 
> Grad school at NYU is nearly the same as undergrad, and they don't recommend you do both.



Well, I still don't want to take a risk. I also need to save some money for graduate program.


----------



## Cinematical (Jul 21, 2007)

please do remember that you cant do both grad & unundergrad film school (at least both in production).


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 21, 2007)

The risk is only the cost of an application. That's like, what, $60?

It's stupid to pass up on a great school because of the tiny chance that you'll have wasted an application. There's a very high chance you'll get a scholarship, reducing the cost to below your parents' cut-off, and a very low chance that you will not receive one, wasting a few dollars and a couple hours worth of time. There's no choice at all.


----------



## Cine (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> The risk is only the cost of an application. That's like, what, $60?
> 
> It's stupid to pass up on a great school because of the tiny chance that you'll have wasted an application. There's a very high chance you'll get a scholarship, reducing the cost to below your parents' cut-off, and a very low chance that you will not receive one, wasting a few dollars and a couple hours worth of time. There's no choice at all.



Yeah, I understand this. But I could apply to Chapman and get the same scholarship, what would make it $30000-33000 for me to pay. 

I still think the best way will be, if I apply to NYU after receiving BA.

P.S. Could you please give me any advices for appling to Emerson?


----------



## Cine (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> please do remember that you cant do both grad & unundergrad film school (at least both in production).



Sorry, but what you mean?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 21, 2007)

But you might not get in everywhere. This is very much a game of chance. Best to apply everywhere and then find out. I applied to seven schools, and got into NYU and Emerson.


----------



## Cine (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> But you might not get in everywhere. This is very much a game of chance. Best to apply everywhere and then find out. I applied to seven schools, and got into NYU and Emerson.



You're right. But right now I feel myself very confident. I'll most likely apply to Chapman, Emerson, CalArts, FSU and UTA. BTW, do you know anything about UTA or CalArts undergraduate program?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 21, 2007)

Okay cool. I just wanted to make sure you'd considered everything


----------



## Cine (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Okay cool. I just wanted to make sure you'd considered everything



Thanks. Did you apply to Emerson before getting into NYU?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 21, 2007)

Of course. I applied to all of the schools at the same time


----------



## Cine (Jul 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Of course. I applied to all of the schools at the same time



Could you please give me some advices in applying to Emerson? For example, what are they looking for in applicant?


----------



## Cine (Jul 22, 2007)

Anybody else???

Who got accepted in/knows anything about Emerson College, Florida State University, University of Texas at Austin or CalArts??? 

Please help me!


----------

